# More NEOWISE comet photos



## SquarePeg (Jul 16, 2020)

A few more from last night.  Will be trying a stack and some more detailed editing over the weekend but here are some of my favorites with a quick crop and some noise reduction and sharpening.

1. got some nice backlighting from a boat that passed by



the comet! by SharonCat..., on Flickr

2.  this was as the comet seemed to be moving further away



the comet! by SharonCat..., on Flickr

3. didn't even know the comet was in this one of the sunset until I edited it!  I was playing with taking some long exposures waiting for the sky to darken



Comet at sunset by SharonCat..., on Flickr

4. a better crop of the one I posted earlier?



the comet! by SharonCat..., on Flickr

5.  first sighting of the comet!



the comet! by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## terri (Jul 16, 2020)

Holy crap!   These are awesome!!    Every one of them is just beautiful.    Terrific job on editing as well as your general compositions.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 16, 2020)

Nice image set.  I may see if I can find the comet tonight.  I think it might be to late. =]


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful, love the first shot especially.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 16, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> Nice image set.  I may see if I can find the comet tonight.  I think it might be to late. =]



Too late tonight or too late over all?  Not sure about AZ but here in New England I read it will be visible through 7/24 or 25.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 16, 2020)

terri said:


> Holy crap!   These are awesome!!    Every one of them is just beautiful.    Terrific job on editing as well as your general compositions.



Thanks so much!  



Jeff G said:


> Beautiful, love the first shot especially.



Thanks, appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 16, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> > Nice image set.  I may see if I can find the comet tonight.  I think it might be to late. =]
> ...


It says Arizona has a chance tonight, approx. one hour after sunset aim Northwest below the Big Dipper.  I will check it out.  I will be up because my son is driving back from his Colorado trip and will not be here until approx. midnight.  =]


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 16, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Drone said:
> ...



Yes look at the lowest point on the big dipper and consider that 12 o'clock.  Then look at where 5 o'clock would be - at about 10 degrees above the horizon,  You're in a dark sky area so it should be very easy to spot with the naked eye.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 17, 2020)

Another lovely set of images.  I'm a sucker for long exposures.  These are very well done.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 17, 2020)

Very good set......


----------



## snowbear (Jul 17, 2020)

Awesome, Sharon.  I'm going to try this weekend.  I understand it's supposed to be in the Northwest, so I figure my best chances are along the eastern shore of the Chesapeake (Kent Island), though the WW Bridge (I-95, south of DC) has a pedestrian trail along the north edge of the span.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 17, 2020)

Exceptional!  Loved every one of them.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 17, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Another lovely set of images.  I'm a sucker for long exposures.  These are very well done.



Thanks!  



Jeff15 said:


> Very good set......



Thank you...



snowbear said:


> Awesome, Sharon.  I'm going to try this weekend.  I understand it's supposed to be in the Northwest, so I figure my best chances are along the eastern shore of the Chesapeake (Kent Island), though the WW Bridge (I-95, south of DC) has a pedestrian trail along the north edge of the span.



Both locations sound promising.  It was higher in the sky than I expected so any northwest facing view that’s relatively flat should do it. I’ve seen a few shots with it over mountains but I don’t think they were taken in the US.  Looking forward to seeing what you get.  





Peeb said:


> Exceptional!  Loved every one of them.



Thanks so much!


----------



## PJM (Jul 17, 2020)

Sharon, those are absolutely gorgeous shots.  As someone else noted "wall hangers" for sure.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 17, 2020)

PJM said:


> Sharon, those are absolutely gorgeous shots.  As someone else noted "wall hangers" for sure.



Thanks!  I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 17, 2020)

I've been trying to figure out where you took these.  Open water to the NW makes me think Long Island or the Cape.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 17, 2020)

snowbear said:


> I've been trying to figure out where you took these.  Open water to the NW makes me think Long Island or the Cape.



The other Cape!  Cape Ann / Gloucester. If you google Anisquam Lighthouse we were in the small cove just south of the lighthouse.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 17, 2020)

Well, being a map guy you probably don’t rely on google lol.  Anisquam is a small section of Gloucester, a river and a lighthouse.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 17, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Well, being a map guy you probably don’t rely on google lol.  Anisquam is a small section of Gloucester, a river and a lighthouse.



How cool is that place!  ...and you have a Milk Island?  =]


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good set......



VERY GOOD set.Superb foregrounds.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 17, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Well, being a map guy you probably don’t rely on google lol.  Anisquam is a small section of Gloucester, a river and a lighthouse.
> ...



I got some cool photos of some locals diving off the breakwater at sunset that I’ve yet to go through.  Gloucester is a pretty unique place.  There are multimillion dollar homes and a block away there’s a Bunch of dumpy multifamily houses where 3 generations of lobster fishermen live.  There’s a bridge that you cross the Anisquam river to get into Cape Anne which is basically Just part of Gloucester and all of Rockport that the locals tried to have closed during the height of the pandemic.  But most of them work elsewhere and there’s no major medical facility so it never happened.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 17, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > Very good set......
> ...



Thanks Derrel!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 17, 2020)

Real nice set.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 17, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Real nice set.



Thanks Kirk.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow those are great!


----------



## CherylL (Jul 17, 2020)

Excellent set!  Loved the scenery, the composition to the comet.  Everything was in just the right place.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 17, 2020)

NancyMoranG said:


> Wow those are great!





CherylL said:


> Excellent set!  Loved the scenery, the composition to the comet.  Everything was in just the right place.




Thank you Ladies!  I appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 19, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Winona (Jul 19, 2020)

These are great! I tried and failed miserably .....


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 19, 2020)

I agree.  All are very nicely done.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2020)

#1  is just superb. You have become a very capable shooter over the last year.


----------



## weepete (Jul 20, 2020)

Fantastic shots, love that it's a coastal scene. Great colours in 3, love the foreground rocky water in 5. The best balanced I think is 2, as you've held the exposure for a little detail in the house and the lighthouse, got a bit of foreground water and is compositionally very good. All great shots though.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 20, 2020)

MSnowy said:


> Very nice!



Thanks!



Winona said:


> These are great! I tried and failed miserably .....



I went back out last night and got nothing.  Low clouds spoiled what might have been a nice shot over an old barn!  


charlie76 said:


> I agree.  All are very nicely done.



Thanks!



Derrel said:


> #1  is just superb. You have become a very capable shooter over the last year.



Thanks for noticing - I’ve been putting in a lot of time and trying to critique my own shots and improve.   The covid boredom has helped in this regard.  Not a lot of socializing to get in the way.  



weepete said:


> Fantastic shots, love that it's a coastal scene. Great colours in 3, love the foreground rocky water in 5. The best balanced I think is 2, as you've held the exposure for a little detail in the house and the lighthouse, got a bit of foreground water and is compositionally very good. All great shots though.



Thanks!  I appreciate the detailed feedback.  I’ve sold at least one print of the vertical at sunset and have another alleged buyer for that one who has yet to Venmo me so could be fos.   I’m not in this with any thoughts of making any money but if I can sell a few prints I can get that tracker that I’ve been wanting!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 20, 2020)

NancyMoranG said:


> Wow those are great!



@NancyMoranG  I saw some really beautiful comet photos from GTNP on Instagram.  Get out there!


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 21, 2020)

Wonderful shots Sharon! 

I thought about getting a few shots but I'm just glad I saw it.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Jul 22, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> A few more from last night.  Will be trying a stack and some more detailed editing over the weekend but here are some of my favorites with a quick crop and some noise reduction and sharpening.
> 
> 1. got some nice backlighting from a boat that passed by
> 
> ...





SquarePeg said:


> A few more from last night.  Will be trying a stack and some more detailed editing over the weekend but here are some of my favorites with a quick crop and some noise reduction and sharpening.
> 
> 1. got some nice backlighting from a boat that passed by
> 
> ...





SquarePeg said:


> A few more from last night.  Will be trying a stack and some more detailed editing over the weekend but here are some of my favorites with a quick crop and some noise reduction and sharpening.
> 
> 1. got some nice backlighting from a boat that passed by
> 
> ...


Simply outstanding


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow these are fantastic!! #4 my favourite


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 24, 2020)

Great shots.

WesternGuy


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 24, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> Wonderful shots Sharon!
> 
> I thought about getting a few shots but I'm just glad I saw it.



Thank you!



Dave Maciak said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > A few more from last night.  Will be trying a stack and some more detailed editing over the weekend but here are some of my favorites with a quick crop and some noise reduction and sharpening.
> ...



‘Thanks!



stapo49 said:


> Wow these are fantastic!! #4 my favourite



Thank you!



WesternGuy said:


> Great shots.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 26, 2020)

Great set!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 26, 2020)

crimbfighter said:


> Great set!



Thank you!


----------

